
FAQs about Engineering at Benchling (YC S12) - sajithw
https://benchling.engineering/faqs-about-engineering-at-benchling-ac2aee350686
======
yeswecatan
Does Benchling welcome remote employees? I'm in the South Bay.

~~~
somakrdas
Hi there, I'm an Engineer at Benchling and I work with the post's author. Good
question, thanks! I just discussed this with our Recruiting team.

The short answer is - not historically but that may change in the future.

It's something we're looking into, since all Benchlings are working remotely
right now. If / when it comes time to return to the office, then we'll likely
make changes and post updates to our remote working policy.

